# Starting Intros



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well i got my three boys 3 days ago. And weve been back and forth between rats since then. Noones getting sick.

So we took the trips to the vet and they are all healthy and good. So we moved their cages together so they can sniff each other and stuff.

Ive been watching them and noone seems to wanna harm anyone. So far so good!


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Once they get used to the other rats smell and stuff, make sure you do "in person" intros in a neutral place. I've had rats that were basically love at first sight and other rats that were more territorial and started fighting after 5 minutes.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

I know

we bought a little rat quiche *treat*

and we are going to watch ratatouille and let them eat it. 
on my moms bed


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds like a rat date.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Brotherly meeting


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Intro went AMAZING*

So we got a small tub and filled it with like half an inch of warmish water.

Put vanilla extract on everyones shoulders.

And put the four boys in.

My big boy eddrick, whom we thought would be aggressive. Didnt seem to mind them AT ALL.

No fighting, no aggressiveness.

All the little boys followed what he did like he was their big brother.

And he didnt mind one bit.

We will take them all out again tomorrow. !!!!

Hopefully this is a good sign!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Just curious.
Why did you put water in the tub?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Cuz. Then they have one common goal. To get out of the water. 

It worked.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

No offense but that seems like a bad idea. And not nice at all.

You don't want to introduce them on stressful terms, it's best to keep is as non stressful as possible. And dot rush the intros.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well. Thats what i was told to do on ratforum. And it seems to work.

It was more fun than stressfull, you could see them playing in it.

And we didnt rush anything. They spent all of five minutes in there.


We know what to do


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Who here said to put water in the tub? 
I am honestly curious not trying to sound snotty. I have never heard of doing that.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Tam. And Nikki.

Its a good idea and it seems to be working


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

My rats hate water, and I had my hand mauled by a rat when I tried to bath the thick buck grease of my rat once.

Maybe my bad experience just made me wary.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

LOL, maybe.  Noone was agressive during or afterwards, so thats good


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am a bit lucky in sense that All my girls are related. 3 Babies and mom xD So i did not need to do intros with them

And my boys are 5 Babies all related haha. I have another group of 3 boys who are frail. One who is blind, one who has repetitive URIs, and one who has no hair from being beat on by other rats. They are the only ones I had to intro and It was cake. xD


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I usually use the water method during my first intro incase there is any type of aggression. The water will help to keep them distracted...and as long as there is only a little water (enough to cover their feet) and its a comfortable temperature. I don't think it'll hurt anything. I've done it with no problem many times. But since there's no signs of aggression, I don't think the water is necessary next time around. Just place them somewhere neutral and let them play and keep a good eye on them. Good luck!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Cool! I will definently be not using water tomorrow


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I wasn't around for intros with my boys. I don't think they had "proper" intros either. I got my first boy a week before my birthday and my second boy as a birthday present. He was already snuggled with my first when I discovered him. I guess I was lucky in that sense.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

D: That sucks!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i also made that suggestion in the introductions thread  as long as there's a sort of safe area ie. only one end of the tub is filled or there's toys and such they can stand on to get out of the water, it seems to work well. it distracts them enough from being aggressive towards eachother so they work together or at least tolerate eachother to try and get out or avoid the water xD


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

This morning:

We had Eddrick on the bed and i brought in marvin. Let them sit on my lap.

They ended up cuddling


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

That is wonderful news for you *thumbs up* Your intro seems to be getting along wonderful!

Can not wait to see pictures of them all together snuggling


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Me neither!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

All our boys are on meds now.


And last night we had bought them a bunch of new toys, a crackle tube, a flex e tube, a waffle house, mineral chews. And tons more

so we had put all the toys in the playpen and added our three baby rats.

Then my mom was like
hey lets add eddrick too.


And so we did.

It was the BEST intro ever!

no water, no distractions, the babies followed him around like he was their big brother.

And he was play fighting with them, cuddling, grooming them, being groomed.

He only PLAY fought with them.

And he looked HAPPY

I think hes feeling a LOT better and now he wants to play with them.

And hes drinking his water again, sneezes are down and he ate a rat block!!!!

Im gonna wean him off babyfood.

Do you think he feels better, so hes happier when they play?

Do you think he was only mean when he didnt feel good?


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

yay! I'm glad things went well this time. I'm sure he's feeling much better, getting to be social and have interactions.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Update: August 6

AMAZING!!!

Once again, another perfect intro, he play fought, ate, didnt nervous poo, and groomed them.

I think he isnt going to be the dominant rat.

I think it will be chilee.

2 nights in a row!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats great news, I think they are almost ready to be permanent roomies


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Update: August 9th

Eddrick was in the playpen with them, with all the toys and hideouts.

All the three babies were in the brown tube, chomping on a carrot.

And Eddrick went in the tube, i was like CRAP CRAP CRAP!!!

And he started sharing with them and then they cuddled. I left them in there for like 30 minutes, no fights oher than playing.

I think noones gonna be the dominant rat. I think they will all being equals.

Or i think it will be the babies who are dominant.






I waited a few days to see if the effect of him being happy wore off.

NOPE!!!!

When my mom finishes their new cage im gonna make that their permy home.

Ill move them all in when i think they are ready *a few more good intros*

Eddrick is so cute. Hes trying to be like them, when they climb up the mesh on the wall of the playpen to get into the dresser drawer, He tries to climb too. Of course i need to help him because hes so fat but still!!!



Ill be posting the videos of the intros soon on youtube, im making a new youtube channel devoted to my ratties.



But its going SO GREAT NOW!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Update: August 11


We did an intro this morning, right after they had their meds.

And the boys wanted to play, but Ed wasnt quite ready.

They started play fighting, dominance, idk. But Eddies fur puffed up, so we took him out.

I think he was tired, and he got overwhelmed.

But i dont know...

Help?

*no blood.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Starting Intros: MOVE IN DAY!!!*

OMG!

so i just cleaned the boys cage.

And i brought ed in to play.

And he jumped in the cage

now they are all snuggling!!!!!!!


 Its been 20 minutes


----------

